# Does Clen Have it's place in BULKING?????



## dav1dg90 (Aug 30, 2011)

My next blast is a bulking cycle and I read somewhere that Clen is suppose to help the gains more!!! I think it was in one of Heavy's or Repo's post explaing what I am talking about. I will look around and try to find it but it's a older post so it might take a while!!! But what is everyones opinion on this???? Thanks bros


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it would help in a sense to where your getting lean mass with not too much fat? so in a sense you know what your getting and work harder to get more? if that makes sense..


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is one of the posts from Repo I read, but there is another one I will keep lookin UGH!!!!! 

Hey guys,

Here's a quick review on the results I'm seeing from Z's Clenbuterol.

I'm on week four with my first run using Clenbuterol - and I will tell you this has been one of my favorite additions to the cycle ... "hands down"!

You can see the transformation within the first week - at least I have anyway - and I keep on getting a little more cut by the day.

It's funny - the combo of Z's gear - with the addition of Clenbuterol has me "looking" like I'm *bulking* and getting cut at the same time - it's said that it can't be done - but the appearance sure does look like it. 

Within the last several weeks more people in my everyday life are starting to ask me - what the hell are you doing - bla bla bla - the steroid questions we all hear - but the last few weeks have been much more ... "pronounced and attention getting!"

I should say I'm running Z's test enanthate and tren enanthate - so we do know this is causing the bulk to the cycle.

But I digress, back to the clenbuterol - I don't feel the sides are bad at all - if you've ever run an ECA stack then there's really nothing new as far as sides - except the results are much more powerful ... "at least thats my experience."

I actually find the ECA stack harder as far as sides - the only side I've seen from *clen* is the hands do get a little shaky - and mine are normally very steady - but it's no big deal at all.

So there you have it - I highly recommend this product - "for sure!"


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 30, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I think it would help in a sense to where your getting lean mass with not too much fat? so in a sense you know what your getting and work harder to get more? if that makes sense..


 
Ya it makes sense!!!! It would keep gains leaner in that matter of espect right. It also helps with something elde that it helps with for bulking. If someone more expierence has insight on this matter, please shed some light!!! Thanks...


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kdub, 
Personally, I see clen as a wonder drug. My strength increases dramatically. 

I read a study years ago stating that Clenbuterol stimulates a massive increase of muscle fibers to fire without the demands of intense weight lifting that is usually possible or necessary to accomplish the same results.

Clen allows you to stimulate more (deeper) muscle fibers to fire automatically. 

Usually, more strength means more muscle building ability thanks to increased weights.

I recently ceased my Clenbuterol use in the latter half of week two of my cycle due to a precautionary measures to keep me safe and healthy. Too much strength too soon is hazardous, it least for me.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Clen has a very low muscle building capacity in humans.

Is best used as post-cycle drug because it suppresses the muscle waisting effects of cortisol. Also stacking it with another cortisol inhibitor goodie post or during AAS cycles is a smart move (Cytadren for example).


----------

